# Ready for 2015!



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Vessel has been tuned and a new impellar installed. Everything worked fantastic during last week's shake-down cruise. A run to J&M for some lure replacements and we are GOOD TO GO!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Got a Ling Tower ?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

KingCrab said:


> Got a Ling Tower ?


No Lings for us. No thanks. Other than throwing a Frenzy Popper or Jigging a school of Tuna, or near a weedline, we just troll bluewater (everyone knows that).

No tower either (see pic) but we did upgrade all the electronics last year.

We'll show you some 'magic' this year, LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck this season


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

You too Chris. I have a good feeling about this season.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Finished my 100 hr inspections 2 weeks ago, did a trip Saturday and the "Ms Ruth" performed perfect, we are loving the autopilot I installed back in Nov! Can't wait to run this weekend as well.
Tight lines to all!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

AutoPilot is a *MUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a good feeling about it too...I'm itching to get out there and try some new spots and techniques. Didn't meet my goal of catching a wahoo, sailfish, and dolphin last year so I'm doubling down this year! Good luck and we'll see you out there!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Haw!!! Knock em out John.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

My ride is ready as well with the new tires on the trailer. I'm good to go.
Whyme
Mako My Day


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Good luck Dave . Hoping for a great season .


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck Dave. We did the shakedown yesterday and everything ran fine. Just need to install a bigger transducer on one of the fish finders and we're ready for blue water. We'll be doing allot more trolling this year as bottom fishing the Edge sucked last year.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Alex & Mike!

Picked up a new Offshore Spinner and added a dozen Lures. 100% good to go!

Let's work this year super hard and post some killer videos!!!

Tight Lines Guys!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dang! Threw sand in my eyes TWICE! LOL, just kiddin


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Dang! Threw sand in my eyes TWICE! LOL, just kiddin


LOL. Ya know, I was just sitting here thinking the same thing. Sorry Chris! :notworthy:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Dave did you install your auto pilot? That's one thing my boat is missing.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I had Sunrise Marine do it.

Frank, Autopilot is a must. Once you have it you will wonder how you got along without it. It makes each trip SO MUCH MORE RELAXING. Heading out and coming in. It is especially helpful in seas and it will save you time and fuel by keeping you on a perfectly straight line.

As far as trolling goes, what can I say? It is indispensable. Mine goes straight, will Zig Zag to keep the lures looking more natural, and will do Circles and draw a Fan Blade (see pic). This is great because if we get a strike that doesn't set, we just hit Circle or Fan Blade and the vessel automatically works the area of the strike. You can choose small, medium or large patterns. You get so much more done out there being freed up from the wheel and you can spend more time watching for strikes and looking for birds and boils, weeds etc...

Looking back at all the hours spent behind the wheel each trip (8 - 12+), I can't believe I used to do that. 

I was very lucky. One day there was a knock on my door. It was my first mate. He reached into his pocket and pulled out a WAD of cash bound with a rubber band, $1,000 to be exact, and placed it in my hand and said "here, go get Autopilot installed. We need it!". WTF!!!!!!!! I was so grateful! So I immediately had her done. I think the total was around $2,200. 

Going forward, I won't own a vessel without it. I'll install autopilot before outriggers or anything else. It really makes each trip to much more enjoyable! It takes the 'work' out of the equation so you (as the Cap'n) can relax and enjoy the ride. My autopilot is made by Raymarine and we call him Ray. Ray is our extra guy. We can go out just me and my first mate, and with Ray on board, we can easily deal with large fish like Marlin without really needing that third guy. Yes, I have caught plenty with just two guys and no autopilot but boy, Ray is great! He works all day with no attitude and never talks back! And he is NEVER late to the Ramp. I use Ray even just running thru the bay. It comes with a remote control as well. You can set headings as well as steer with the RC.

Get it! :thumbup:

http://www.raymarine.com/view/?id=848


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Dave! I'll look into it. Not sure if I'll be keeping the same boat for the next few years so I might have to live without it but I'm definitely getting auto pilot on the upgrade.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have same autopilot. Absolutely a must. Go offshore once with one and u will be sold! I did it myself. It took some custom hydraulic fittings but overall saved me about $600 doing it myself. 

This season is going to be awesome, I agree!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I have the same unit as well. Did the install myself, freakin bleeding the system was a pain in the rear, but patience and a extra set of hands paid off! Best upgrade on the boat.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

you guys are killing me! im really wanting one. i might have to get more details from you guys regarding the custom fittings and bleeding techniques.

what's the model of the raymarine system you guys have? the S100 is just the control right?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like everyone is ready..... I'm about as ready as we'll ever be. Just got the boat serviced, whole new brake system on the trailer, lights working (that task never ends)....
I changed things up this year. I decided to have our annual done in the spring instead of the fall, just in case a bad freeze did some unseen damage?!? That, and some places offer discounts in Jan- March on the work, mostly because they are slow... I did learn one thing! The Yamaha F150s manufactured around 2009-2010 were built with some sort of composit gear on the counterbalance, and have been known to shear... or otherwise fail causing real catastrophic damage to the engine (as I was told).... not a good thing when anywhere, much less offshore. My guys said the engine was making the typical sound for this failure and that it could break next month, or in two years- but it was an indication toward that. I had noticed a "noise" before, but figure it was the pump or something! Being covered under my warranty, I had them replace them. And the new ones are suppose to be an improved part- all metal gears. Any way, I though I'd pass that on.
Anyway, I'm looking for a good day to get out the pass and pick up a few AJ before they close the season! (Knock on wood!)
Maybe we'll see some of yall out there! Tight lines guys!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Raymarine S1000*



Xpac said:


> you guys are killing me! im really wanting one. i might have to get more details from you guys regarding the custom fittings and bleeding techniques.
> 
> what's the model of the raymarine system you guys have? the S100 is just the control right?


I have an older model S1000 with remote, even came with a few tools to aid in the install. I've attached a few pics of my system, anytime you want to chat about the install, text or call.
Ben
@ 850-428-0378


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

That's the one I have. :thumbup:


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm back on the beach. Decided to install a 1KW bronze thru-hull. Drilled the 3 3/4" hole in the bottom of the boat and found out I have a liner Boat is in the fiberglass shop having some custom work so water doesn't get between the bottom of the hull and the liner. I think I'll install underwater lights while it's at the shop. What are you guys using?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for the pics Bcahn. you did some nice work!

I searched around for the S1000 system and it's been replaced by the EV100 ($1300). Maybe I'll get luck and find a S1000 for much less.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Mikvi said:


> I'm back on the beach. Decided to install a 1KW bronze thru-hull. Drilled the 3 3/4" hole in the bottom of the boat and found out I have a liner Boat is in the fiberglass shop having some custom work so water doesn't get between the bottom of the hull and the liner. I think I'll install underwater lights while it's at the shop. What are you guys using?


Lumitec SeaBlaze :thumbup:


----------

